# دورة في الأشعة السينية X ray



## محمد بشير متولي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تم إرفاق ملفين فيهم مبادئ الأساسية للأشعة السينية وسيتم وضع رابط لفيديو يتم فيه شرح الأشعة السينية مع صيانتها قريبا إن شاء الله .

والله ولي التوفيق ...

المهندس محمد بشير متولي


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

وهذا الملفات عن أساسيات الأشعة السينية ...
وإن شاء الله قريبا ستجدونه باللغة العربية ...

هذا الجزء الأول من الأساسيات ...من شركة فيلبس


----------



## futur3_3ngin33r (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وشكرنا موصول لإدارة المنتدى


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مافقدناه نحن في هذا العصر ... معنى كلمة "زكاة العلم " وشعارنا يجب أن يكون حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه مايحب لنفسه انتبه :


----------



## عمار المتوكل (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## عمر عووضة (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير **جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم شكرا


----------



## the king of heart (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (5 نوفمبر 2012)

تشكر ياباش


----------



## safsafmu (17 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير تسلم يا أخي


----------

